# SOFIA | Bulgaria mall | 85m | 20 fl | U/C



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bulgaria mall

Sofia, Bulgaria*












*Height:* 85m
*Floors:* 20
*TBA:* 130,000 


*Video presentation:*







*Website:* http://www.bulgariamall.bg/index.php?countrytabs=0


*Info & Benefits*

Excellent location
High visibility
Easy accessibility by car, public transportation, and foot
Large primary catchment area including affluent residential neighborhoods and increasing concentration of office buildings
Carrefour hypermarket – 5,600 m2
Cinema complex
More than 140 stores
More than 1, 100 parking lots
Experienced team behind the project

Bulgaria Mall will be the first shopping centre in Bulgaria which will be positioned as upper scale mall, focusing on the proper combination of medium to premium international brands together with the highest quality Bulgarian retailers.

The mall will be developed as part of a mixed-use retail and office project with approximately 130,000 m2 of total build-up area. The shopping center will include four underground (parking and a hypermarket of approx. 5,600 m2) and four above ground levels with retail and entertainment. The parking will provide more than 1,100 lots with very convenient entrances to each underground parking deck. The office part, which will consist of an office high-rise tower and an office building, will exceed 25,000 m2 of lettable area.

*Location:*



















*Renders:*























































*Interior:*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - 11 OCT 2011*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Last 3 months progress.



Pressian said:


> *20/07/2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Looks pretty good, do you know what stores will be in this mall ???


----------



## DedroCepue (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks pretty good


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

tikiturf said:


> Looks pretty good, do you know what stores will be in this mall ???


There will be Carrefour hyperstore (5,600 m2), cinema complex + 140 other shops. 

Don`t know their trade brands...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

They are trying cladding. :cheers:

*Update - 07 NOV 2011*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

The tower is growing up! :applause:

*Update - 07 NOV 2011*



nikolayt said:


>


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ВОДА;84877979 said:


> Bulgaria mall
> 
> *Interior:*


Why all the malls around the globe look so similar to each other? :weird:

Mall at Flame Towers in Baku, Azerbaijan


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - 12 NOV 2011*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Update - 21 NOV 2011*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

According to COD, the constructor is going to complete Step 1 only.

They will probably wait for better times to complete Step 2 as well. Who knows...

*Step 1*









*Step 2*


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

This is a bit annoying =S


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

the taller building in part2 isnt that tall anyway,but still the project looks unfinished if its like this,it looks just as the most bulgarian malls so..whats the point of building it if it would be just the next 5 storey building -_-'


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice project, the interior of the mall looks really cool


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Some recent pics. 

Source


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice developments, I've only been to City Center Sofia and the Sofia Mall, this one is good addition to Sofia's shopping malls.

I miss Sofia! Been there 2 years ago. How was the progress of subway?


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

calaguyo said:


> How was the progress of subway?


This year the lenght of the metro should be doubled.


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

I find it quite elegant.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

A picture taken from Vitosha Mountain.



GogoSabev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

The project has been temporarily reduced.

*Step 1*










*Step 2*










*Source:* http://stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=1780339


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 7, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 9, 2012*



GogoSabev said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 10, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 11, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 18, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 20, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 21, 2012*



Pressian said:


> Няколко интересни снимки от FB профилът на Debenhams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 21, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 22, 2012*



Chilio said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 26, 2012*



velbujd said:


> от facebook :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 26, 2012*



Pressian said:


> Синьото изглежда много добре
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*October 31, 2012*



svt11 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 1, 2012*



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 7, 2012*



Celeborn said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

...



Pressian said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 9, 2012*



velbujd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/BulgariaMall/photos_stream


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 9, 2012*



Pressian said:


> :yes:
> Приятно е че оценяват снимките ми.
> Иначе не, не контактувам с тях /а може би трябва/. Следя снимките които публикува в профила си един от строителите /коментирали сме го по-рано/.
> Ето нещо прясно от него:


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 9, 2012*



Pressian said:


> Камерата отново е повдигната.
> И една снимка от Studio 17,5


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 10, 2012*



b0097 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 11, 2012*



mladostman said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*November 12, 2012*



Rumex said:


> by ionkop http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/617794.html


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*December 1, 2012*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## sgychen6 (Nov 10, 2012)

nice interior designing!


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*12/27/2012*



Dragger said:


>


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen some nice features in this thread. Need to visit the Bulgarian section now 

*hopes to understand something there :shifty:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Perseus26 said:


> I've seen some nice features in this thread. Need to visit the Bulgarian section now
> 
> *hopes to understand something there :shifty:


Well, you're always welcomed to ask if you have any questions  :cheers:


----------



## iv4oo (Jul 6, 2012)

*27/2/2013*



Lowar said:


>


----------



## iv4oo (Jul 6, 2012)

*WEB CAM 3/3/2013*


----------



## alpin13 (Jun 14, 2008)

NEWS???????


----------

